# Event #44: UFC 193



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Any fighters from the following organizations are eligible to receive points. UFC and Bellator.
> 
> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> ...


*Users with fighters on the card: Fighter Predictions*

*Ronda Rousey - ClydebankBlitz -* _Rousey Sub Rd. 2_
*Holly Holm - Hammerlock2.0*
*Joanna Jedrzejczyk - Cupcake*
*Mark Hunt - UFC_OWNS*
*Urijah Hall - boatoar -* _Hall TKO Rd. 2_

*Scores:*

*ClydebankBlitz:* +13
*Hammerlock2.0:* +28
*Cupcake:* +16
*UFC_OWNS:* +18
*boatoar:* +2

*Scoring Breakdown:*

*Ronda Rousey:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Main Event *(+3)*, Loss *(-3)*, 1 Fighter Prediction Correct *(+2)*

.
*Joanna Jedrzejczyk:* On Card *(+5)*, Title Fight *(+6)*, Title Fight Victory *(+2)*, Unanimous Decision Victory *(+3)*

.
*Mark Hunt:* On Card *(+5)*, 1st Round Victory *(+8)*, TKO Victory *(+5)*

.
*Uriah Hall:* On Card *(+5)*, Loss *(-3)*


----------

